# electric clutch



## Johndeeregreen (Jan 12, 2010)

How do you get the electric clutch off a JD 4400 combine?

Thanks

Crap I see I posted this in the wrong forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You're fine!


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

*RE: 4400 Combine EM Clutch*

JDG,

For the past 6 years I worked on and operated this combine. First, I will tell you that if you are having problems with the em clutch, the remedy may be as simple as a good cleaning. You can use a small wire brush, or even old toothbrushes. Use long skinny sticks if you have to. Get up in there and do not be afraid to get dirty! I know from first hand experience how much of a bother it is. But if you do not keep this clutch clean, you are just asking for more downtime. Compressed air works great for cleaning it out. I cleaned my em clutch out by doing 25% of it at a time. Turn the clutch by hand 90 degrees, then do the next 25%. And so on. First through the holes in the face of it, then do the back. Be careful around the wires and connections. Believe me when I tell you that there will be more dirt and dust up in that thing than you might think possible. I had problems with this em clutch on several occasions. But I never had to remove it. Also, make sure the wires are connected and have a clean ground. If all this fails, or if you have any more questions, let me know. I have a technical manual for this combine. Later...:usa:


----------

